# About to start raised Ladder PVC roadbed - any help appreciated !



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Finally ready to start building the AMR RR! After finally getting everything I need together to start the roadbed, it is finally time to give it a go!

This will be a c. 22' figure eight in the front yard next to a small pond.










Above you can see where we first laid the track on the ground - later we decided to raise the roadbed 2 feet - and up to 2 feet 11 inches at the apex of the figure 8.










This picture above is of the garden path to the right of the area where the raised figure 8 will be - a turnout will lead to a spur line which loops around and connects with the low brick retaining wall - eventually we want to run a loop of track on that row of bricks which goes all the way around the entire front yard. The entire yard slopes down from right to left - it may be obvious from the pictures. Today my son and gramps are going to measure some elevations to get an idea of what we are working with.










This picture above shows the view from the top of the yard - in the center of the frame - beyond that tree - that is where the figure 8 loop of raised track will go. Off to the left you can see the primary area where people sit down in the yard at that table. Eventually we want to run track around the whole front yard atop that low brick retaining wall.

WHAT WE WANT

A raised ladder roadbed figure 8 about 22 feet long at a minimum height of 2 feet going up to 2 feet 11 inches at the top of the figure 8. We plan to leave part of this in the air supported by the vertical pvc supports (1.25" inside diameter Sch 40 pvc) - and also to raise the landscape under about 1/2 of the raised ladder roadbed with some mountainous areas. A turnout will send some track looping around toward the pond to meet the low lying brick retaining wall which encircles the entire front yard (couple of hundred feet). Eventually we will run track around there - but not now. The entire yard slopes down toward your left if you are facing the area where the 22' figure 8 will be.


HEIGHT:
2’ TO 3’ – AVERAGE 2’6” + 12” UNDERGROUND = 3’6” = 42 inches. I plan to put one of these vertical pvc pieces every 2 feet of the ladder roadbed - this means 2 x 10 foot long pieces pvc PER 12 linear feet of roadbed. I need to get some more of this - planning on using 1.25 inch inside diameter Sch 40 pvc for the vertical supports. I hope sagging will not be a problem!


PVC (sides)
For the sides of this ladder roadbed I bought seven x 12' PVC 1"x2" molding. (actually 5/8" x 1.5"). I could not find the HDPE plastic lumber where I live, and several people had luck using this product.



Plastic Lumber (rungs)
I have a piece of Plastic Lumber 16’ x 5 3/8” x 1”. I will rip this lengthwise into 3 long strips that I will cut into mostly 1" wafers - with a couple of larger ones for joint areas. 



Once assembled, the Total Ladder Width will be 2.95" per my calculations (also I removed 1/4 inch of material width due to making 2 lengthwise cuts of the Plastic Lumber to make the rungs.


LGB Track is 3.5" wide - and the roadbed width will be 2.95" - is that an ok amount of overhang?


Any other considerations?


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

I have read the article about how to build and raise the ladder roadbed and understand it i think - my main areas of inquiry are about whether:

1) the width of the roadbed vs the LGB track is ok - LGB Track is 3.5" wide - and the roadbed width will be 2.95"

2) I can support about 1/2 of the layout off the ground at a 3 foot height supported on 1 1/4 inch interior diameter pvc schedule 40 pipe.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Dear Shay, if you pan down on this forum about six or seven items you'll see a thread I started on keeping the ladder back diameters consistent with building the raised portion of the PVC track bed and spacers...I started it on 22 April. Had several people post ideas and pictures. They may help you. I've made my ladder back spacers 2-3/8" long each. The PVC trim strips are 3/4"...so the total wideth is 3-7/8" wide and handles the track very nicely. The spacers are every 4-1/4" and that allows for keep the bends consistent with the diameter of the sectional track. I found that this was very helpful in keeping the track ties "level". Wouldn't want an engine or cars to fall off the ladder and into the pond. Good luck. Ed


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks! I will check that out


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There have been numerous, detailed threads with information about ladder roadbed. I suggest you google "site:mylargescale.com ladder roadbed" and check some of the results.


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

thanks, Pete - I found some useful answers in there


----------

